# new to forum, with a tracker question



## ejohnp (Oct 2, 2014)

New to this forum, but have been shooting for 50+ years. Mostly rifle, but a little pistol. I have been looking for a .22 convertible for a while, and a dealer I checked had the 992 in stock, and I fell in love with it. I liked the feel, the sites (eyes are getting old), trigger pull, etc. I took it home and was impressed with it's accuracy. I had a problem however with spent casings sticking in the 22 mag cylinder. To get them out with the ejector you had to actually drive it in with a mallet or bumping it on the table, etc. I could use an awl with a screwdriver handle and push them out by hand or sometimes bump them a little. Using the awl 3 would come out easily, but the rest had to be forced. Some would move a little then stick, other would be stuck to begin with. Cleaning did not help, and if the spent cartridges were reinserted they were tight still. I returned it to Taurus, and they sent it back last week, and using a light I could see some minor hone marks in the chambers. However, the spent cartridges still stick, just not quite as tight as before. If I use the CCI Green (lead free) cartridges I can eject them by hitting the end of the rod 2 or 3 times with the heal of my hand. If I use the Winchester V-MAX (ballistic tip), they are stuck just as bad as originally, still with 3 that will come out easily, but with the rest sticking tight. Looking through the barrel and inspecting each chamber with the empty brass still inside it appears that the chambers are not all lining up the same, possibly a wobble on the cylinder axis. It is currently on it's way back to Taurus, but I was curious if anyone else has run into this problem or heard about it


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, once again we hear about Taurus's non-existent quality control!

Honing the chambers to make them a little larger will not solve your problem. Instead, they need to be _smoother_.

First of all-I hate to ask-are you sure that the .22 Magnum cylinder is properly chambered for that cartridge? If there is a slight ridge at the front of the chamber, as if the cylinder started life as a .22 LR, the longer Magnum cartridge will "lock onto" that ridge when the case expands upon being fired.

Similarly, if there is _any_ roughness in the chambers, the expanded case will "lock onto" it, making extraction difficult. Making the chamber bigger in diameter without afterward removing the roughness won't solve the problem.

Then, if the chambers do not properly line up with the barrel, then the gun is "out of time," will shave lead from the bullets entering the barrel, and cannot be made to shoot accurately. You would need a sophisticated measuring tool, called a "range rod," to find out if this is the case.
However, if I remember correctly, the .22 Magnum case and bullet is slightly larger in diameter than is the .22 LR, so merely eyeballing the way the .22 Magnum cylinder lines up with the barrel may not tell you anything. It may appear that the cylinder is out of time, while actually it is not.
(Please reassure me, that you are not looking down the barrel at a loaded round in the gun's chamber!)

From what I've read of other people's complaints about Taurus, both QC and customer service, I would not expect that your problems will ever be appropriately addressed and repaired.
Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## ejohnp (Oct 2, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...........
> Then, if the chambers do not properly line up with the barrel, then the gun is "out of time," will shave lead from the bullets entering the barrel, and cannot be made to shoot accurately. You would need a sophisticated measuring tool, called a "range rod," to find out if this is the case.
> However, if I remember correctly, the .22 Magnum case and bullet is slightly larger in diameter than is the .22 LR, so merely eyeballing the way the .22 Magnum cylinder lines up with the barrel may not tell you anything. It may appear that the cylinder is out of time, while actually it is not.
> (Please reassure me, that you are not looking down the barrel at a loaded round in the gun's chamber!)
> ...


As I stated, I was using empty brass for my checking. Using a light and looking down the barrel, I could see more brass showing at the bottom edge of some chambers than on others. It may have been an optical illusion due to burnt powder, etc. As to Taurus solving the problem, I have faith they will, if not, I can be a real pain, in addition to being on a number of boards where a lot of things are discussed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I truly hope that you will be successful in your struggle to get Taurus to make things right.

Being a pain in the posterior, and especially reminding them that you can give them a ton of bad PR, may do wonders.
Certainly, I hope so.

Good luck!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's one of a couple people with problems of shell casings sticking in Taurus revolvers. I believe you need to polish, not hone the cylinders as Steve has mentioned. If you send it back to Taurus they may make it worse if you noticed honing marks and you still have the same problem, not to mention the turn around time.


"I have an RB in 454, and I love it, but it did have problems with empty shell casings sticking in the cylinders.

The quick fix I found was to get a .45 mop and a tube of Flitz, put the mop on a cordless drill and some flitz on the mop and polished out the cylinder bores. since then I hav'nt had one problem with shell extracting."


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## ejohnp (Oct 2, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ..........
> Then, if the chambers do not properly line up with the barrel, then the gun is "out of time," will shave lead from the bullets entering the barrel, and cannot be made to shoot accurately. You would need a sophisticated measuring tool, called a "range rod," to find out if this is the case.
> However, if I remember correctly, the .22 Magnum case and bullet is slightly larger in diameter than is the .22 LR, so merely eyeballing the way the .22 Magnum cylinder lines up with the barrel may not tell you anything. It may appear that the cylinder is out of time, while actually it is not.........


I was getting a few shots spread out some, though only shooting from 30 feet, and was not trying for serious accuracy, so the further out shots may have been me. As to using a range rod, I am not a gunsmith, but I would think it would not be too hard for a machine shop to make inserts to fit the chambers of the .22 mag that would bring it to the same diameter as the barrel. I was using fired brass to look, but there is always the possibility the crimp may not have opened uniformly causing my view to be distorted. In addition, I am primarily a rifle shooter, and was holding it with my left hand a little forward of my shooting hand. Not the correct way to do it, I know, but habit from shooting rifles. I would sometimes get quite a bit more blow by between the cylinder and barrel than at others (part of my hand was black from it). All of it together makes me think The hole for the cylinder axle may be off a few thousands at the barrel end causing a slight wobble. However, as I stated, I am not a gunsmith, so I returned it to Taurus for the second time. When I pay nearly $500 for an item I expect it to work properly, and I don't quietly go away.


----------



## ejohnp (Oct 2, 2014)

Received it back from repair today and after a couple of quick tests between rain storms, it is a big improvement. now I can eject the empty cartridges with just a firm push, not having to force them out individually or drive them out if using the ejector. According to the paper accompanying it, the chambers were undersize and they "adjusted" them. I believe that the polishing as mentioned by Steve and Denner will finish it off. My remaining question is why did I have to send it in twice to get a very obvious problem repaired, but I will probably never know the answer to that. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

ejohnp said:


> ...My remaining question is why did I have to send it in twice to get a very obvious problem repaired...


Thaaaat's Taurus!


----------



## ejohnp (Oct 2, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Thaaaat's Taurus!


That may be, but I have received equally bad service from Beretta. Returned NEOS for repair that the firing pin guide mounting screw had broken in. It passes through the bottom of the firing pin guide, through a hole in the composite frame, and finally screws into the safety mounting block. They returned it as non reparable. I took it to a friend who is a retired machinist and he simply used a mill to follow the screw down to the safety mounting block, then the block could be slid out the side and replaced for a price of $13.


----------

